# THE TONY KHAN MEGATHREAD IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!!



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

1st page, woo hoo!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this thread will probably be at 25 pages after tonight. I guess I'll start it with what I was reading regarding the announcement this morning. This is pretty much what we've been speculating so no big news here:

"AEW president Tony Khan has another major announcement lined up for this week's_ AEW Dynamite_. The big speculation this time around is that he'll be announcing a supershow between AEW and New Japan (something fans have wanted to see for years) this coming June in Chicago. Khan has not commented on that speculation, but Dave Meltzer noted on this week's _Sunday Night's Main Event _that AEW officials did not deny the rumor when he asked about it. 

*"Yeah, I heard the rumors of a New Japan-AEW show and the only thing I can say is I asked and it wasn't denied," Meltzer said. "It wasn't confirmed and they're not gonna confirm to me the surprise so to me that leaves that one on the table as a potential surprise because if they are not doing that show, I believe I would have been told 'we're not doing that show' so I think there is smoke to that fire."

He also noted that the announcement could possibly be AEW pairing up with a streaming service, noting that Tony Khan has been actively working on that following the purchase of Ring of Honor and its tape library. Meltzer said the announcement could also be a distribution deal for ROH given the promotion's TV deal with Sinclair Broadcasting officially ends this week. Khan was unable to provide an update on future ROH events, pay-per-views or a TV deal following Supercard of Honor. *

As for the New Japan show, AEW has strengthened its working relationship with the Japanese promotion over the past few years with talent crossing over to both promotions. New Japan's next US event, Capitol Collision, will feature AEW stars like Jon Moxley, Eddie Kingston and Brody King. Khan talked about the relationship with New Japan during a media conference call in November. "


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> 1st page, woo hoo!


*THANKS FOR THE STICKY!!!








*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@The Legit Lioness is our Tony King!

tell us what to think and feel babyyyyyy!

@Firefromthegods any chance of a sticky boss? Lets go all out in prep for the BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!

edit> yassssss stickeeeee


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

His iconic promo! “9 days from tonight” “live on dynamite”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371635059128696842


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just want to be the first to say Tiny Con.

I'm reclaiming it for the loyalists!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I just want to be the first to say Tiny Con.
> 
> I'm reclaiming it for the loyalists!


*We've still got Tony Con-man copyrighted.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Tony Khan is better than you marks and you know it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great idea! Keep all of the cry wanking in here please!


----------



## SlimStan (9 mo ago)

Tony Khan needs to let others who are qualified to take over the positions he bogarts without warrant.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is this one staying stickied for long, @Firefromthegods ?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *We've still got Tony Con-man copyrighted.*


That copyright won't hold up, I have seen who your lawyer is.



Spoiler


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

SlimStan said:


> Tony Khan needs to let others who are qualified to take over the positions he bogarts without warrant.


Who will that be? The one that tanked two companies? The one that puts everything on a pole? The one that complains non-stop about it not being the 80s? The one that likes fart jokes? Or one of the ones from TV series that got sacked as part of a revolving door?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why is this thread even a sticker? What are the mods thinking?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a love/hate relationship with this man.

Bless him for helping create AEW and some of the booking decisions he's made. 

But my god you are a dorky fuck and make way too many FUCKING ANNOUNCEMENTS.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am happy this thread was made. It means I can treat it like the Ratings thread and scroll to the last page, get the gist of the arguments and move on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> That copyright won't hold up, I have seen who your lawyer is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The joke's on you! We use STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW!*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AEW section has become such a haven for trolling that shit like this is getting stickied LOL


----------



## SlimStan (9 mo ago)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Who will that be? The one that tanked two companies? The one that puts everything on a pole? The one that complains non-stop about it not being the 80s? The one that likes fart jokes? Or one of the ones from TV series that got sacked as part of a revolving door?


Who are you referring to??

Definitely not going with Jim Cornette, but a Vince Russo, Dutch Mantell, or Eric Bischoff yeah that would work, so long as they had full creative control, otherwise it’s WCW/TNA again.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The joke's on you! We use STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW!*


It will be hard to argue with that song stuck in my head.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Should be renamed the Tony Khan nut hugging mega thread.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SlimStan said:


> Who are you referring to??
> 
> Definitely not going with Jim Cornette, but a Vince Russo, Dutch Mantell, or Eric Bischoff yeah that would work, so long as they had full creative control, otherwise it’s WCW/TNA again.


I'd love to see how deranged and terrible a 2022 Vince Russo show is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> I'd love to see how deranged and terrible a 2022 Vince Russo show is.


Sure, maybe toss him the keys to Impact again or something LOL


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Should be renamed the Tony Khan nut hugging mega thread.


Known Tony Khan nut hugger, @The Legit Lioness


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this man.
> 
> Bless him for helping create AEW and some of the booking decisions he's made.
> 
> But my god you are a dorky fuck and make way too many FUCKING ANNOUNCEMENTS.


I think he's trolling/meme-ing at this point lol, he's pretty in touch with the audience and reads the comments on social media so knows what people think about his weekly "announcements".

I'm not expecting anything huge to come from any future announcements outside of the HBO deal whenever that happens and New Japan news. The ROH announcement I thought was pretty cool though. There aren't any more big name signings on the market outside of Wyatt at this point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

GNKenny said:


> I'd love to see how deranged and terrible a 2022 Vince Russo show is.


He was recently writing/booking for a promotion in Colorado called Rocky Mountain Pro. He might still be doing stuff for them.

Helps out with Al Snow's OVW on occation


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

SlimStan said:


> Who are you referring to??
> 
> Definitely not going with Jim Cornette, but a Vince Russo, Dutch Mantell, or Eric Bischoff yeah that would work, so long as they had full creative control, otherwise it’s WCW/TNA again.


Most of the above. Dutch Mantell is probably the best of this bunch to be fair.

Bischoff fucked two companies, Russo was booed out of TNA and Cornette is more creative in his rants than anything over the last 20 + years.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

This is the Tony Khan I know, Tony Blow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SlimStan said:


> Who are you referring to??
> 
> Definitely not going with Jim Cornette, but a Vince Russo, Dutch Mantell, or Eric Bischoff yeah that would work, so long as they had full creative control, otherwise it’s WCW/TNA again.


The real question we're wondering here is this:

How do you feel about Steve Austin's drawing power, and about Kurt Angle's hair affecting his drawing power in 2002?


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Most of the above. Dutch Mantell is probably the best of this bunch to be fair.
> 
> Bischoff fucked two companies, Russo was booed out of TNA and Cornette is more creative in his rants than anything over the last 20 + years.


Bischoff also took WCW out of the gutter, and made it massively profitable until WWF kicked his ass with Russo writing for them, and when AOL took over. 

TNA was doing fine under Russo. They did their best ratings under him. Bischoff wasn't the booker in TNA. He was very loosely involved in the creative process.

Dutch Mantell never reached any of those heights that Bischoff and Russo did, not even close, so it's hard to call him a greater booker.


----------



## SlimStan (9 mo ago)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Bischoff also took WCW out of the gutter, and made it massively profitable until WWF kicked his ass with Russo writing for them, and when AOL took over.
> 
> TNA was doing fine under Russo. They did their best ratings under him. Bischoff wasn't the booker in TNA. He was very loosely involved in the creative process.
> 
> Dutch Mantell never reached any of those heights that Bischoff and Russo did, not even close, so it's hard to call him a greater booker.



I agree with this, I listed Dutch because that would be a far bigger improvement over Khan.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I was here. Just might as well leave an early footprint for when this thread becomes thousands of pages.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Upstart474 said:


> This is the Tony Khan I know, Tony Blow.
> 
> View attachment 121008


say hello to my little friend:


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Bischoff also took WCW out of the gutter, and made it massively profitable until WWF kicked his ass with Russo writing for them, and when AOL took over.
> 
> TNA was doing fine under Russo. They did their best ratings under him. Bischoff wasn't the booker in TNA. He was very loosely involved in the creative process.
> 
> Dutch Mantell never reached any of those heights that Bischoff and Russo did, not even close, so it's hard to call him a greater booker.


Bischoff was a short term success though, wasn't he? His ideas soon fizzled out when the nWo got stale.

They also got very inconsistent quality under Russo, and the forums were up in arms for years about him. Remember the Fire Russo signs in the crowd? Remember the criticism at the end of WCW too?

Dutch never had the heights, but he also never had the falls either. He's consistent, which is what we're after, not a 6 month spike and a crash. If any of the list, he's the worthwhile investment. You can't call the others a great booker, given their ultimate failures.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> today is a good day


Yes, yes it is


The Legit Lioness said:


> *The joke's on you! We use STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW, STEPHEN P NEW!*


Stephen P New, WHERE?
He is the only man more powerful than Richard Holiday's Lawyer slash Father


jobber81 said:


> say hello to my little friend:
> 
> View attachment 121010


They look like brothers lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Bischoff was a short term success though, wasn't he? His ideas soon fizzled out when the nWo got stale.
> 
> They also got very inconsistent quality under Russo, and the forums were up in arms for years about him. Remember the Fire Russo signs in the crowd? Remember the criticism at the end of WCW too?
> 
> Dutch never had the heights, but he also never had the falls either. He's consistent, which is what we're after, not a 6 month spike and a crash. If any of the list, he's the worthwhile investment. You can't call the others a great booker, given their ultimate failures.





Dickhead1990 said:


> Bischoff was a short term success though, wasn't he? His ideas soon fizzled out when the nWo got stale.
> 
> They also got very inconsistent quality under Russo, and the forums were up in arms for years about him. Remember the Fire Russo signs in the crowd? Remember the criticism at the end of WCW too?
> 
> Dutch never had the heights, but he also never had the falls either. He's consistent, which is what we're after, not a 6 month spike and a crash. If any of the list, he's the worthwhile investment. You can't call the others a great booker, given their ultimate failures.



Bischoff started pushing Goldberg once the nWo got stale. He was sent home because of his internal battles with corporate management, and it was during the Kevin Nash/Bill Busch period that WCW took a serious nosedive in ratings. What Bischoff did for WCW is nothing short of incredible, considering that he managed to become the #1 wrestling company in the world for over a year. 

Russo gets a lot of blame for WCWs demise and I'll agree that some of his ideas were shit, but ratings actually increased slightly during the 3-month period that he was booking the show (not when he was brought back as an on-air talent)

It's interesting because Dixie Carter did a KC shoot and said that the thing that fans were calling for Russo's firing for wasn't even his idea. Dutch Mantell was writing WITH Russo at that time in TNA. Numbers indicate that Russo gave TNA respectable/steady ratings during his run, and even got them to their highest rating ever (not counting the Hogan debut). If you think about it, Russo was the most successful writer for TNA according to ratings. He was also the most successful writer for the WWF, because under his writing they had viewership numbers that they haven't come close to matching in the last 2 decades . 

What did Dutch achieve that was so great? Coasting along doesn't make you great. Taking risks and taking wrestling to new height makes you great. Turning the fortunes of a promotion makes you great. If a booker is also judged by their slip-ups then ALL of them had those. Everyone from Kevin Sullivan to Jerry Jarrett failed in their roles at one point in time. If you fail to grow the promotion that you're working for then you failed at your job. Bischoff and Russo slipped up like all of them, but they also actually managed to turn the fortunes of the 2 biggest wrestling promotions in North America around, which is a lot more than the rest of them when it comes to resumes

I'll agree with you on Cornette though. His track record as a booker is abysmal. Bankrupted SMW.. Booked WWF during its lowest period ever... Got fired everywhere that he worked... Ect. Great talent though. Extremely entertaining, but a shit booker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony Khan on why ROH titles are on TV and talks with Warner on getting a ROH TV deal:


Khan believes that it is for the best to keep the ROH titles in the spotlight right now with appearances on AEW. He also made it clear he is pushing for television distribution for the company.

*“I think it’s the best way to keep the champions, and the championship belts in the spotlight and the forefront of wrestling is to have the Ring Of Honor champions involved with AEW right now,” he said. “As we’ve had champions from companies from all over the world defending their titles, including New Japan Pro Wrestling and AAA recently.

“You’ve seen many championships defended in AEW, and I think we will continue to see Ring Of Honor champions in AEW. But also, I am really excited to get Ring Of Honor weekly television distribution, and working on those details. I’ve had a lot of really exciting conversations with the people at WarnerMedia about the future of Ring Of Honor, which I think everybody is really excited about.”*

Tony Khan then spoke about how there were a lot of dormant Ring Of Honor fans before he purchased the company. He thinks they have done a good job rejuvenating some of those, adding life and energy to the business.

*“It wasn’t the core intention in the Ring Of Honor purchase,” he said on giving talent more TV time. “I think the Ring Of Honor purchase made a lot of sense because it’s a great company. And not only does it have a great video library, and great trademarks. But, there are a lot of Ring Of Honor fans. Frankly, when you talk about dormant fans, I think there were a ton of dormant Ring Of Honor fans.

“When was the last time you bought a Ring Of Honor PPV, or went to one? I think there were a lot of people who were that way, and clearly, the numbers showed. Because it had been years since Ring Of Honor had done these kinds of numbers. So I think we have rejuvenated a lot of interest in the business. And I do expect that we can continue to do that.

“In business, they say it is good to buy low and sell high. I think the value of Ring Of Honor was not at an all-time high, to say the least. Now, I believe we have injected a lot of life, and energy into the business in a short time.”*

Tony Khan also discussed the future of Ring Of Honor’s library. He was unable to give a date or timeline for when that will be available but he thinks that they can interest people even more now.

*“I can’t promise a timeline, but I am definitely going to make sure that fans are able to access the classic Ring Of Honor library. There’s a lot of stuff that’s been available on the Honor Club. But I think that we can incentivize fans to check out a lot more historical Ring Of Honor content. Because a lot of these great wrestlers are stars in AEW now."*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HERE WE GO GUYS!!! THIS ANNOUNCEMENT IS DIFFERENT FROM THE PREVIOUS 20!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516867060822724608*
We've never seen them work with New Japan. We've never heard of company partnerships (DDT, Forbidden Flop). We've never had new signings announced on television. We didn't just have a Supershow two weeks ago. This one is SPECIAL!!!!*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you for making wrestling interesting again Mr. Khan


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tony Khan announces that he's getting a haircut. Sends shockwave through the wrestling world 😮


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *HERE WE GO GUYS!!! THIS ANNOUNCEMENT IS DIFFERENT FROM THE PREVIOUS 20!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516867060822724608
> *We've never seen them work with New Japan. We've never heard of company partnerships (DDT, Forbidden Flop). We've never had new signings announced on television. We didn't just have a Supershow two weeks ago. This one is SPECIAL!!!!*


what supershow did we have?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what supershow did we have?


*ROH SUPERCARD COW MAN!!! NO REVISIONIST HISTORY!!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *ROH SUPERCARD COW MAN!!! NO REVISIONIST HISTORY!!*


uhmmm.. that was not a supershow, but go off xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> uhmmm.. that was not a supershow, but go off xD


*IT LITERALLY HAS THE WORD SUPER IN IT!!!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *IT LITERALLY HAS THE WORD SUPER IN IT!!!*


lolll - that’s the ppv name and you know it you saucy minx

a supercard is where each match is promotion vs promotion and both companies are definitely now owned by the same guy

you must still think Smackdown vs Raw was an actual ‘invasion‘ and NXT is an alternative

my poor sweet summer child 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll - that’s the ppv name and you know it you saucy minx
> 
> a supercard is where each match is promotion vs promotion and both companies are definitely now owned by the same guy
> 
> ...


*I thought THE INVASION in 2001 was real because I was 11!*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, Tony has really gotten his curly hair under some of you people’s skin lol


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Bischoff started pushing Goldberg once the nWo got stale. He was sent home because of his internal battles with corporate management, and it was during the Kevin Nash/Bill Busch period that WCW took a serious nosedive in ratings. What Bischoff did for WCW is nothing short of incredible, considering that he managed to become the #1 wrestling company in the world for over a year.
> 
> Russo gets a lot of blame for WCWs demise and I'll agree that some of his ideas were shit, but ratings actually increased slightly during the 3-month period that he was booking the show (not when he was brought back as an on-air talent)
> 
> ...


Where are WCW and TNA these days? Highest ratings in both cases are fantastic, but neither exists today (Impact has been rebranded and taken over too much to be deemed "the same"). If you can't manage the role long term without tanking the company, then you're not that good really. An advisor role is enough for either.

I never said Dutch was great, but then I'm also not saying that he should be hired for the role - he's the lesser of the absolute charlatens here and would be the best out of this group. Slipping up is a very different kettle of fish to what happened on both WCW and TNA. I will acknowledge that Bischoff is worse, whilst Russo is just over the top wacky - an apparent complaint about some angles in AEW on here. 

I'm glad that we agree about Cornette though! There's no two ways about him!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tony Khan thank you for taking all the workrate marks away from NXT so they don't bother us anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Tony Khan thank you for taking all the workrate marks away from NXT so they don't bother us anymore.


*There are still weirdos who don't watch the show and complain about their vanilla midgets being fired or removed from the program, but this is true for the most part.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Tony Khan thank you for taking all the workrate marks away from NXT so they don't bother us anymore.


A true hero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tony Khan Has Hired IT Experts To Look Into Anti-AEW Bots On Twitter


Tony Khan talks the reasoning behind his famous "Army of Bots" tweet and who he's hired to look into the situation.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Have fun!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Tony Khan thank you for taking all the workrate marks away from NXT so they don't bother us anymore.


Judging by NXT 2.0's ratings, it's far from just the 'workrate marks' who have stopped watching that shit-show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I forgot to mention SPECIAL GUESTS!!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516904036867395589*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@The Legit Lioness hasn't been this salty since Sasha Banks missed out on her emmy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Where are WCW and TNA these days? Highest ratings in both cases are fantastic, but neither exists today (Impact has been rebranded and taken over too much to be deemed "the same"). If you can't manage the role long term without tanking the company, then you're not that good really. An advisor role is enough for either.
> 
> I never said Dutch was great, but then I'm also not saying that he should be hired for the role - he's the lesser of the absolute charlatens here and would be the best out of this group. Slipping up is a very different kettle of fish to what happened on both WCW and TNA. I will acknowledge that Bischoff is worse, whilst Russo is just over the top wacky - an apparent complaint about some angles in AEW on here.
> 
> I'm glad that we agree about Cornette though! There's no two ways about him!


Well, WCW isn't around because AOL didn't want it around. The serious decline in ratings happened between Bischoff leaving and Russo arriving, and by 2000 there was no saving it because the writing was already on the wall.

TNA's downfall had little to do with Russo, and alot to do with how the company was managed. Again, the company was doing good ratings when Russo wrote the show, and it was in a really good place creatively until Hogan came in and everything went to hell.

Fair enough when it comes to Dutch. I don't think he's a bad booker, but rather more of a safe booker that doesn't try anything too outside of the box but gets the job done. That's fine, but I'd hold Bischoff and Russo in higher regard because they have such big accomplishments on their resumes. It might sound like I'm a huge Russo fan but I'm really not. He wrote some good shit but also some terrible stuff.... subjectively speaking.

Yeah Cornette is hard to see it any other way. I don't know if you've ever seen his Guest Booker DVD on KC where he rebooks the Invasion angle? If there was ever a sign of someone being behind the times, it's that. So, so bad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Announcement? ANNOUNCEMENT?!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Apparently this upcoming announcement is one that "hardcore fans will really like"

Tony Khan could literally go into the ring and fart into the microphone and AEW fans would laud it as one of the greatest announcements of our time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Apparently this upcoming announcement is one that "hardcore fans will really like"
> 
> Tony Khan could literally go into the ring and fart into the microphone and AEW fans would laud it as one of the greatest announcements of our time.


Use promo code "watchRampagethisFridayonTNT" to get 10% off Toni Storm's OnlyFans


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Special guest better be Shane McMahon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Special guest better be Shane McMahon.


*Nope, just more of what we've seen before, but maybe the top guys show up instead of the Japanese Grandad.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Is this one staying stickied for long, @Firefromthegods ?


Ask the mod who stuck it? I just woke up. 

@The Legit Lioness you are aware that the roh roster isn't identical to the aew one? It's really insulting as a roh fan that you call the likes of orange cassidy a roh wrestler.

Supercard of honour is a roh ppv until Tony officially makes roh a brand. At the moment he is looking for a TV deal for it


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Man, Tony has really gotten his curly hair under some of you people’s skin lol


Eeeeewwww!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

@Chelsea stickied, for those wondering.

Chels, some want to know if this will stay up long lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ask the mod who stuck it? I just woke up.
> 
> @The Legit Lioness you are aware that the roh roster isn't identical to the aew one? It's really insulting as a roh fan that you call the likes of orange cassidy a roh wrestler.
> 
> Supercard of honour is a roh ppv until Tony officially makes roh a brand. At the moment he is looking for a TV deal for it


*What are you even reading? I never mentioned OC in this thread.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What are you even reading? I never mentioned OC in this thread.*


Dude I was referencing your exchange with cow Man. You called the supercard of honour an AEW supershow. It was not. It was a ring of honour ppv.

And by besmirching ring of honour by calling it an aew property or aew supershow you're basically saying that orange cassidy is a ring of honour wrestler. Hence my consternation


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks to whoever unstickied this.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are just salty TK promotes actual wrestling and not sports entertainment.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Thanks to whoever unstickied this.


It being stuck for as long as it was served it's purpose for the mod who did it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is this magic not stickied

it made my baby boy @The Legit Lioness so happy 😭

Also, can we agree the NJPW X AEW announcement is top tier stuff?

TK delivers again!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why is this magic not stickied
> 
> it made my baby boy @The Legit Lioness so happy 😭
> 
> ...


*People you would expect to complain, complained.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why is this magic not stickied
> 
> it made my baby boy @The Legit Lioness so happy 😭
> 
> ...


The stuff between you and Legit is very Daniel Bryan/Kane to me. “I’m the tag team champion!”…”no, I’m the tag team champion!”

I always get a laugh out of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> The stuff between you and Legit is very Daniel Bryan/Kane to me. “I’m the tag team champion!”…”no, I’m the tag team champion!”
> 
> I always get a laugh out of it.


whahah!

they are all my adopted sons - @The Legit Lioness , @Seth Grimes and @JeSeGaN

Their wrestling opinions suck, but dad LICC will help them right

that doesn't mean there's no love XD XD


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

YamchaRocks said:


> You guys are just salty TK promotes actual wrestling and not sports entertainment.


Greatest night in the history of our great sport









Orange Cassidy Sting GIF - Orange Cassidy Sting - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Greatest night in the history of our great sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90% of the show is a serious sports-based content. A little levity won't hurt.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

YamchaRocks said:


> You guys are just salty TK promotes actual wrestling and not sports entertainment.


Is the next step the Jags playing actual NFL football?


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

OTT drama school vibes whenever he is handed the mic. Needed to go outside for some fresh air after that announcement segment it was cringe and hyper.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

YamchaRocks said:


> 90% of the show is a serious sports-based content. A little levity won't hurt.


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505989397040275458*


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505989397040275458*


Even the best wrestlers sometimes mess up. Owen Hart almost ended Austin's ability to walk by botching a piledriver.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Glad to see this unpinned. I'm gonna get withdrawals if I don't get another LBoss "TK does/says x" thread soon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505989397040275458*


please don’t sully the purity of the TK thread

its sanctity must be preserved


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505989397040275458*


Wrestlers mess up…botchamania was around far before AEW was a thought.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan is a joke in the NFL and the wrestling world:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838557665439744*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan is a joke in the NFL and the wrestling world:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838557665439744*


Good to know.

Don't let your hate for him cloud your judgment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan is a joke in the NFL and the wrestling world:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838557665439744*


I hope he buys your fav basketball team xD xD xD

ps> the guy ‘insulting’ TK is a 200 follower nobody - where is the ‘news’ ?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If anyone hasn't seen it watch Tony Khan's acting towards Jay White and Adam Cole.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan is a joke in the NFL and the wrestling world:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838557665439744*


The Jaguars are the worst team in professional football back to back but years to come.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan is a joke in the NFL and the wrestling world:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519838557665439744*


All the other are boomers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> All the other are boomers


*You can't put an age on professionalism.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You can't put an age on professionalism.*


Guys, it is now unprofessional to sit in a chair and smile.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Guys, it is now unprofessional to sit in a chair and smile.


*Try paying attention to what he's wearing.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Try paying attention to what he's wearing.*


oh noes


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Tony loves that jacket doesn't he? 🤣
I appreciate the dude being rich af and not having a complex with the way he's dressing. That's the proper power play.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh noes
> 
> View attachment 121515


*Elon Musk is a known unprofessional douchebag. This didn't do what you think it did.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Try paying attention to what he's wearing.*


Who cares? Have you ever seen Bill Belicheck dress?









How about Andy Reid?









Those are two of the best coaches of all time.

I don't know how much you follow the NFL draft, but your stretching if you think what Tony is wearing matters at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Who cares? Have you ever seen Bill Belicheck dress?
> View attachment 121518
> 
> 
> ...


*This dude really sat up here and used a picture of Bill Bellichick at his house during a pandemic draft to justify Tony Khan looking like an unkempt douche.







*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This dude really sat up here and used a picture of Bill Bellichick at his house during a pandemic draft to justify Tony Khan looking like an unkempt douche.
> View attachment 121520
> *


So....your just going to ignore Andy Reid? I don't even think what TK was wearing was bad. It is a loud jacket, but not something so over the top that anyone will care. You finding a random Twitter account to "prove" your point isn't going to change that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Elon Musk is a known unprofessional douchebag. This didn't do what you think it did.*


lol - it did exactly what i thought - who cares about clothes when you’re the richest man in the room - get the louis and gucci and prada out of my closet, out of my crib, that is for children that is for kids xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> So....your just going to ignore Andy Reid? I don't even think what TK was wearing was bad. It is a loud jacket, but not something so over the top that anyone will care. You finding a random Twitter account to "prove" your point isn't going to change that.


*You just got proven wrong by YOUR OWN example. Pack it up.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You just got proven wrong by YOUR OWN example. Pack it up.*


TK owns nicer watches than you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony dresses tacky, it's no 2 ways about it lol. Hell there's a reason they make fun of Beliechek and his hoody, but he's a winner. Tony dressing tacky just stands out more because the Jags suck.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

It’s Friday.

You know what that means.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

He looks like the most approachable guy in the room.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Sad Panda said:


> He looks like the most approachable guy in the room.


We’ll see how he dresses next year when the Jaguars have the No. 1 overall pick … again.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> We’ll see how he dresses next year when the Jaguars have the No. 1 overall pick … again.


Nah they’ll be better. They invested too much money in them this year. It’s not sustainable, but they’ll be better.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Almost two pages of basically calling Tony Khan a horrible asshole for what he’s wearing in a draft war room. Fucking hysterical.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Sad Panda said:


> Nah they’ll be better. They invested too much money in them this year. It’s not sustainable, but they’ll be better.


Spending money on, and drafting, the wrong players doesn’t make a team better. The Jags have no clue. 

Someone did the math and Shad Khan has the lowest winning percentage of any NFL owner since the AFL merger in the mid-1960s apart from some owner with only two years. And Jacksonville, while far from great when he took over the franchise, was not the worst team in the league by any stretch — in his 10 years they’ve had six seasons of four or less wins; prior to that their only four-win season was the team’s first as an expansion franchise.

They’ve managed to pick first two years in a row, which is nearly impossible (without trading up lol). I have faith they can do it again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Spending money on, and drafting, the wrong players doesn’t make a team better. The Jags have no clue.
> 
> Someone did the math and Shad Khan has the lowest winning percentage of any NFL owner since the AFL merger in the mid-1960s apart from some owner with only two years. And Jacksonville, while far from great when he took over the franchise, was not the worst team in the league by any stretch — in his 10 years they’ve had six seasons of four or less wins; prior to that their only four-win season was the team’s first as an expansion franchise.
> 
> They’ve managed to pick first two years in a row, which is nearly impossible (without trading up lol). I have faith they can do it again.



Outside of the Detroit and Washington franchises, Jacksonville has to be the worst ran team in the NFL.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I’m not big in HOOK but he’s 22 so I can respect the necessary time to possibly develop. You have to accept that multi-generation guys get more chances to succeed than normal people. He obviously isn’t ready to cut promos though, thus the gimmick smokescreen. I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Outside of the Detroit and Washington franchises, Jacksonville has to be the worst ran team in the NFL.


In Shad’s time Jacksonville is the absolute worst — 42 wins, 10 fewer than the next-worst (Cleveland). Detroit and Washington are fifth and sixth worst with 60+ wins (the two New York’s are third and fourth worst).

And keep in mind that Jacksonville over this time of AVERAGING four wins per year is totally against norm in a league that has built-in parity to some degree by having on average over 10 years the best draft position in every round to improve its talent level. Or it would, in theory, if the Jags had the ability to identify a good football player when they see one.

To simplify, Tony signed Hook and Danhausen while the Bucs, a notoriously bad franchise, went out and got Tom Brady and Gronk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan can't go 5 days without reminding the world that he's an unprofessional piece of shit.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521907509300183041
Imagine being so triggered by your low ratings that you go out of your way to dunk on a random fan account with 58 followers. He is the epitome of small dick energy. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I imagine he gets bombarded with shit daily, so I don't really know how it's like to deal with it. 

BUT, just ignore them, it's useless to try and reply.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan can't go 5 days without reminding the world that he's an unprofessional piece of shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521907509300183041
> Imagine being so triggered by your low ratings that you go out of your way to dunk on a random fan account with 58 followers. He is the epitome of small dick energy. *


Imagine being so triggered every time TK tweets or says something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I imagine he gets bombarded with shit daily, so I don't really know how it's like to deal with it.
> 
> BUT, just ignore them, it's useless to try and reply.


*I get it on every big AEW tweet. The block button works. If someone wants to debate facts, I'll entertain it, but I'm not trading insults with a 16 year old.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan can't go 5 days without reminding the world that he's an unprofessional piece of shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521907509300183041
> Imagine being so triggered by your low ratings that you go out of your way to dunk on a random fan account with 58 followers. He is the epitome of small dick energy. *


the fan has less followers -some have been proven to be bots xD


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan can't go 5 days without reminding the world that he's an unprofessional piece of shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521907509300183041
> Imagine being so triggered by your low ratings that you go out of your way to dunk on a random fan account with 58 followers. He is the epitome of small dick energy. *


Imagine being so triggered by a pro wrestling promoter that you spend every day of your life obsessing over every single thing they do, say or Tweet and relentlessly whine about them on an internet forum. The epitome of stalker energy.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan can't go 5 days without reminding the world that he's an unprofessional piece of shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521907509300183041
> Imagine being so triggered by your low ratings that you go out of your way to dunk on a random fan account with 58 followers. He is the epitome of small dick energy. *


You can judge Tony all you want, but you try snorting a pound of Columbian bam bam and still send out a normal tweet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the fan has less followers -some have been proven to be bots xD


*Because that totally makes Tony Khan look better 🙄*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Because that totally makes Tony Khan look better 🙄*


i knew you’d see it my way 

remember…. You are talking about the guy who holds Stardom x AEW in the palm of his nerdy hand


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

After seeing Drake just DM'd and followed somebody's wife that trolled him, Tony needs to step it up


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> After seeing Drake just DM'd and followed somebody's wife that trolled him, Tony needs to step it up


Tony is going passive aggressively send Stephanie truckload of Mother's Day flowers. The card will read "Don't forget to watch AEW Dynamite this Wednesday to see a ground breaking match where Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley team up to face Chris Jericho and Jake Hager."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i knew you’d see it my way
> 
> remember…. You are talking about the guy who holds Stardom x AEW in the palm of his nerdy hand


*And I will flame him until Giulia, Utami, and The Cosmic Angels are on American soil 😌.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And I will flame him until Giulia, Utami, and The Cosmic Angels are on American soil 😌.*


what will you do AFTER they are on American soil?

maybe a username change to ‘The Legit TK mark’ ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what will you do AFTER they are on American soil?
> 
> maybe a username change to ‘The Legit TK mark’ ?


*If all 5 show up on Dynamite, I will commit to being a Tony Khan fan account for 3 months.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That SON OF A BITCH Tony Khan is out here POLITELY promoting his product. How am I supposed to get content out of THIS??? @LifeInCattleClass 😡😡😡

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524438537898237952*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That SON OF A BITCH Tony Khan is out here POLITELY promoting his product. How am I supposed to get content out of THIS??? @LifeInCattleClass 😡😡😡
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524438537898237952*


damn that beautiful head of hair having cocaine head! Say something stoopid Tony!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn that beautiful head of hair having cocaine head! Say something stoopid Tony!


*In all seriousness, I'm glad he chilled out and is just letting the product speak for itself, instead of overcompensating with ANNOUNCEMENTS and acting like it's the greatest televised wrestling card of all time.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *In all seriousness, I'm glad he chilled out and is just letting the product speak for itself, instead of overcompensating with ANNOUNCEMENTS and acting like it's the greatest televised wrestling card of all time.*


you hate promoters dude

promoters being quiet is not promoters…. They are…. I dunno… walking wallets or something xD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you hate promoters dude
> 
> promoters being quiet is not promoters…. They are…. I dunno… walking wallets or something xD


He should take out ads in Brazzers videos. AEW merch in the back and playing on TV


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you hate promoters dude
> 
> promoters being quiet is not promoters…. They are…. I dunno… walking wallets or something xD


*Vince McMahon is literally making billions silently 😆

@RapShepard Could you imagine Vince shouting random shit about RAW on The Breakfast Club? *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Vince McMahon is literally making billions silently 😆
> 
> @RapShepard Could you imagine Vince shouting random shit about RAW on The Breakfast Club? *


Vince shouldn‘t speak - he’ll drop an N-word somewhere

but lets not pretend NOBODY speaks in WWE - hell, you can‘t shut them up.

in big corporations middle management speaks, its normal - look how much you talk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Vince McMahon is literally making billions silently [emoji38]
> 
> @RapShepard Could you imagine Vince shouting random shit about RAW on The Breakfast Club? *


I don't think Vince even knows The Breakfast Club movie exists, let alone the radio show. But nah I couldn't see the McMahon's getting into personal spats with fans though. They hit back through petty get backs on the shows. Like the HHH "my friend Mark" or Stephanie referencing how quick Punk lost. Vince's clap back are the worst. We always get some weird wrestling match lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember this Vince clap back lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Vince shouldn‘t speak - he’ll drop an N-word somewhere
> 
> but lets not pretend NOBODY speaks in WWE - hell, you can‘t shut them up.
> 
> in big corporations middle management speaks, its normal - look how much you talk


*You've just proven my point for me. Tony Khan is an unprofessional goof because he doesn't have the sense to delegate stuff like this to a spokesperson that's trained in PR and says all the right things.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You've just proven my point for me. Tony Khan is an unprofessional goof because he doesn't have the sense to delegate stuff like this to a spokesperson that's trained in PR and says all the right things.*


pffft…. Well trained PR people are no fun

there’ll be no ‘pr person megathread’


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525435976302067713
*"Blood makes wrestling fun! Our media partners love it!" The same media partners who would cancel you if Hangman put Britt Baker in a headlock? *🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526270144498094080
*Yes Tony, because all of your long term planning has turned out so wonderfully. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK does it again - getting warner / discovery to throw a party for him










really… who betta?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

And you know with that being their west coast debut they’re going to pull out all the stops like they did with Aurthur Ashe.

Those execs will be sucking on TKs tit by the time that show is over. Getting to witness the best wrestling promotion in North America at their very best!

This is gonna be a fun month for AEW fans!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK getting that renewal money early

@The Legit Lioness - has USA ever thrown a party for HBK?

your fav could never!

who bettaaaaa?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
Tony!!! 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The butthurt in this thread from the permanently offended is going to be something. In 5, 4, 3, 2...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Chelsea Can we get the Tony Khan thread stickied again? Interesting how the usual whiners have no problem with this kind of TK tweet thread that adds no insight to anything. *


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WWE has ran more stadium shows this year alone than both AEW and UFC have combined in the last 3 years.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Punk and Tony are laughing like Dastardly and Muttley as we speak.

I guess having shows that fans are desperate to attend isn't for everyone. 🤣


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Tony needs to just get on with it and drop Vince's rape allegation. Hotshot straight to what everybody wants to see.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
> Tony!!! 🤣




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530258790196465664
This was the more direct shot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
> Tony!!! 🤣


lollll, TK is wild man


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> WWE has ran more stadium shows this year alone than both AEW and UFC have combined in the last 3 years.


they also had to cancel more stadiums, sooo….


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought Tony was dropping his bot report. Whatever happened to ‘this is not over, it’s only the beginning, he’s just getting started on this’?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think it's funny how the same people crying about any AEW criticism from Bischoff, Cornette, Booker T, etc. get giddy like little girls when Tony Khan takes unprovoked shots at WWE. It's only considered desperation for attention and relevance if they disagree with the opinion.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think it's funny how the same people crying about any AEW criticism from Bischoff, Cornette, Booker T, etc. get giddy like little girls when Tony Khan takes shots unprovoked at WWE.*


duh, he‘s the coach of the home team

c’mon nowwww bubelah


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> duh, he‘s the coach of the home team
> 
> c’mon nowwww bubelah


*Nah, it's corny. Either potshots are childish across the board, or it's fair game.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nah, it's corny. Either potshots are childish across the board, or it's fair game.*


its always been fair game across the board

hell, i asked for this thread if you remember, as well as the corny megathread


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its always been fair game across the board
> 
> hell, i asked for this thread if you remember, as well as the corny megathread


*You know A LOT of people don't keep the same energy though.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You know A LOT of people don't keep the same energy though.*


lol, who cares about them - i only speak for me

its just wrestling after all 

ps> papa khan will bring Sasha home, don’t worry sweet prince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, who cares about them - i only speak for me
> 
> its just wrestling after all
> 
> ps> papa khan will bring Sasha home, don’t worry sweet prince


*Sasha ain't signing no deal unless Tony Khan walks into that boardroom like The Godfather with a squad of Stardom girls.







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Sasha ain't signing no deal unless Tony Khan walks into that boardroom like The Godfather with a squad of Stardom girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


papa khan has the money and cocaine to get that shizznitz done daddy-o


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> papa khan has the money and cocaine to get that shizznitz done daddy-o


*The celebration after she signs:







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Tony brags about Rampage, a show that barely gets 500k on national TV lmfao


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Tony brags about Rampage, a show that barely gets 500k on national TV lmfao


Where did he brag? His tweet just had the show time.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The celebration after she signs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think she debuts a new wig colour (if she jumps ship)?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
> Tony!!! 🤣


Cringe. What an arrogant man, this is why some actively root for him to fail.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cringe. What an arrogant man, this is why some actively root for him to fail.


Exactly, jealousy. 👏


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cringe. What an arrogant man, this is why some actively root for him to fail.


I made a post in the CM Punk thread where he was taking shots at this that "I look forward to seeing Tony Khan post something cringeworthy in the next couple of hours" and he didn't disappoint. 

How can you take shots at a bigger rival moving venues and point out in the same tweet the network have moved your show ffs    .


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> Exactly, jealousy. 👏


I think most people are just disheartened that the first real great chance to change this industry in 20+ years seems to have fallen to the wayside.

The Wrestling World absolutely needed a billionaire to fund talent in 2018 given the amount of talented people out there and showcase them to the masses. It's just a shame that billionaire was Tony Khan.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cringe. What an arrogant man, this is why some actively root for him to fail.


This man is an embarrassment, he thinks more about wwe than his own company. Where all those idiot aew shills who say things like "do something better than to hate on aew all the time" tell that to your cringey daddy khan, he needs that advice the most.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think it's funny how the same people crying about any AEW criticism from Bischoff, Cornette, Booker T, etc. get giddy like little girls when Tony Khan takes unprovoked shots at WWE. It's only considered desperation for attention and relevance if they disagree with the opinion.*


And those same people cry about wwe being evil or disgusting when they take a shot. Its pathetic but that's what you expect of aew fans. They turn their face away from any criticism and pretend its all fine. Like that dog in the burning building meme.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DUD said:


> I think most people are just disheartened that the first real great chance to change this industry in 20+ years seems to have fallen to the wayside.
> 
> The Wrestling World absolutely needed a billionaire to fund talent in 2018 given the amount of talented people out there and showcase them to the masses. It's just a shame that billionaire was Tony Khan.


A shame indeed.
A shame it's a guy that genuinely loves pro wrestling. A shame that the boys(and girls) make more money because of him entering the game. A shame he stuck around during the pandemic and supported pro wrestling when any other businessman of a startup would have folded the promotion and left hundreds of people unemployed.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> A shame indeed.
> A shame it's a guy that genuinely loves pro wrestling. A shame that the boys(and girls) make more money because of him entering the game. A shame he stuck around during the pandemic and supported pro wrestling when any other businessman of a startup would have folded the promotion and left hundreds of people unemployed.


If you want to focus on just the positives as opposed to looking at everything objectively from a broad perspective then that's on you.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DUD said:


> If you want to focus on just the positives as opposed to looking at everything objectively from a broad perspective then that's on you.


No, those positives I mentioned far outweigh any negatives that someone can point at.

You don't like his attitude? Big deal, you think billionaires out there are really that much different? At least he genuinely cares about pro wrestling.
You don't like his product? Well, a bunch of us do and that's the only pro wrestling product we consume nowadays. If it wasn't for him I probably wouldn't even bother watching wrestling today.

But those things are irrelevant when you consider the positives I mentioned before.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> No, those positives I mentioned far outweigh any negatives that someone can point at.
> 
> You don't like his attitude? Big deal, you think billionaires out there are really that much different? At least he genuinely cares about pro wrestling.
> You don't like his product? Well, a bunch of us do and that's the only pro wrestling product we consume nowadays. If it wasn't for him I probably wouldn't even bother watching wrestling today.
> ...


The fact he's a nice person doesn't change that it's a great opportunity missed.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DUD said:


> The fact he's a nice person doesn't change that it's a great opportunity missed.


And you have yet to elaborate why. 

Is it because the product doesn't pander to you? Well, it still panders to many other wrestling fans.

Did you think a new startup company would have brought wrestling back to its glory days? In the context of 2019 no less. If so, that's not an opportunity missed, that's outlandish thinking.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> And you have yet to elaborate why.
> 
> Is it because the product doesn't pander to you? Well, it still panders to many other wrestling fans.
> 
> Did you think a new startup company would have brought wrestling back to its glory days? In the context of 2019 no less. If so, that's not an opportunity missed, that's outlandish thinking.


At no point have I made this discussion about me or my interests. If anything AEW does pander to somebody like me who prefers wrestling to drama and watches various companies outside of WWE.

I also never once said a start up company would return wrestling to its "glory days". The company however has shown with its debut viewing figures the potential and demand was there for a terrific alternative.

If you want to know why AEW has been perceieved as a missed opportunity and hasnt reached its full potential just read some of the repetitive criticisms that come with this forum.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Did you think a new startup company would have brought wrestling back to its glory days? In the context of 2019 no less. If so, that's not an opportunity missed, that's outlandish thinking.


Define glory days. If you mean the days of a 6.5 TV rating then no, that'll probably never happen again but I do genuinely think a start up could probably be beating RAW now if done properly and perhaps even competitive with Smackdown.

Tony should've started planning for this a year or two prior to it actually opening up, he should've approached someone who has been successful in launching a start up wrestling promotion in the past (Heyman, Cornette, Bischoff, Sapolsky etc) and given them the reins of the day to day booking and creative of the wrestling program whilst he did the business side.

Instead of signings like Janella and Stunt he should've picked 50 of the best (Or those with most potential) unsigned wrestlers on the planet. That could've been Kenny and The Bucks but also guys like Cody, Hangman, Jay Lethal, Nick Aldis, Moxley, Jericho, Hammerstone, Fatu, Kross, Scarlett, MJF, etc

Strict no shitter policy, should've sprung for a big surprise on Dynamite #1 instead of Swagger and really kicked the door down in a huge way. Get the lapsed fans who were willing to give him a chance talking and hyped to see just what in the fuck was going to happen next and just keep building it and building it. He never would've retained the 1.5 million fans who tuned in on opening night but a hot show that is well booked with fun gimmicks and some interesting storylines would've gone quite far.

I've analysed it before but AEW Dynamite #1 showed that Tony Khan had no idea on how to write a wrestling television show. Show opened, they went right into a 10+ minute match between Cody Rhodes (One of the companies most recognisable stars) and Sammy Guevara (A complete unknown at the time). I remember watching live and I tuned out during that match because it was stupidly long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kross, Scarlett


You get a love react for that.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Define glory days. If you mean the days of a 6.5 TV rating then no, that'll probably never happen again but I do genuinely think a start up could probably be beating RAW now if done properly and perhaps even competitive with Smackdown.
> 
> Tony should've started planning for this a year or two prior to it actually opening up, he should've approached someone who has been successful in launching a start up wrestling promotion in the past (Heyman, Cornette, Bischoff, Sapolsky etc) and given them the reins of the day to day booking and creative of the wrestling program whilst he did the business side.
> 
> ...


Weren't there talks of bringing goldberg in? If he was a free agent around that time, why wasn't he brought in for a few matches to retain the casuals? Marks can talk crap about him all they want but he does still draw casuals so having him there for few months would have earned them the loyalty of casuals.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

GarpTheFist said:


> Weren't there talks of bringing goldberg in? If he was a free agent around that time, why wasn't he brought in for a few matches to retain the casuals? Marks can talk crap about him all they want but he does still draw casuals so having him there for few months would have earned them the loyalty of casuals.


Yeah apparently AEW was in talks with him, what a huge surprise he would've been. Comes out, spears Jericho, bam there's your Dynamite episode 1 finish to get people talking.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah apparently AEW was in talks with him, what a huge surprise he would've been. Comes out, spears Jericho, bam there's your Dynamite episode 1 finish to get people talking.


Oh man, just hearing about that show closer has me hyped! That would've be especially good because both men have a real life beef between them that aew could've played up. I reckon aew could've managed to at least retain 1.2m of that 1.4-5m with something that hot. Imagine him going through the whole of inner circle one by one. He doesn't need to win the title but just seeing that feud play out would've been good for early aew.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah apparently AEW was in talks with him, what a huge surprise he would've been. Comes out, spears Jericho, bam there's your Dynamite episode 1 finish to get people talking.


*Everytime his name is brought up by Brian Last during AEW discussion, Cornette says "NDA! NDA! NDA!"*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
Not sure if y'all seen this but very petty


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

There’s like a ten page thread on it somewhere around here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

KingofKings1524 said:


> There’s like a ten page thread on it somewhere around here.


oh ok, mods delete please


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> oh ok, mods delete please


*Here you go: 








THE TONY KHAN MEGATHREAD IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!!


Sasha ain't signing no deal unless Tony Khan walks into that boardroom like The Godfather with a squad of Stardom girls. papa khan has the money and cocaine to get that shizznitz done daddy-o




www.wrestlingforum.com




*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol Khan is bullying WWE at this point.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Meh. Punk's joke was better


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

So desperate to be some kind of thorn in Vince's side. It's cute.

It's obvious Vince stopped taking him seriously once he realized the company is run by a sheltered pencil necked geek.

I know it seems like people are targeting AEW but it's warranted with all of Tony Kahn's BS.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Khan currently going through every promoter’s worst nightmare, let’s see how this pussy nerd handles it


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

The One said:


> Lol Khan is bullying WWE at this point.


It's not bullying if the other person is winning. If anything he's just deflecting off of his own BS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What he’s doing now is pretty much the equivalent of Vince alienating The Rock all the way to WCW in 1998.

His incompetence is hilarious and the billionaire’s boot lickers being in total denial is even better.

“THIS IS NOTHING LIKE SASHA! MJF IS JUST GREEDY!”

MJF who earns less than fucking PAC.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Tony Khan keeps trying to tweet to get WWE's attention more than promoting or trying to grow his own company.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> What he’s doing now is pretty much the equivalent of Vince alienating The Rock all the way to WCW in 1998.
> 
> His incompetence is hilarious and the billionaire’s boot lickers being in total denial is even better.
> 
> ...


Its hilarious and pathetic at the same time to see them defending this crap, such a sad state these aew tards are in


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah apparently AEW was in talks with him, what a huge surprise he would've been. Comes out, spears Jericho, bam there's your Dynamite episode 1 finish to get people talking.


Could work and build for a grudge match considering the past real life heat between the two.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Tony Khan keeps trying to tweet to get WWE's attention more than promoting or trying to grow his own company.


Thats what annoys me so much. Dude has an amazing roster he can do so much with but he's just obsessed with wwe. He's a crazy, petty, bitter lunatic. How people even say "he comes accros as a nice guy" is beyond me.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

GarpTheFist said:


> Thats what annoys me so much. Dude has an amazing roster he can do so much with but he's just obsessed with wwe. He's a crazy, petty, bitter lunatic. How people even say "he comes accros as a nice guy" is beyond me.


Seems like a spoiled brat that a mark with daddy money, he will never compete with Vince unless he stop getting defensive and humble himself, and pay his boys decent , instead of giving all the top dollars to the ones coming in from Vince.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530256742096875520
> Not sure if y'all seen this but very petty


*Vince ALWAYS gets the last laugh 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531020708570009600

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TK is lit right now during the media scrum. Dude is cussing more than a vintage George Carlin standup act. Hahah it’s entertaining the hell out of me.

can’t wait for @The Legit Lioness to see it!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TK is the best thing that happened to pro wrestling the past decade.

Cocaine Tony!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

TK Going off on Bischoff’s comments


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531151518220550146
🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531151518220550146
> 🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽


I was going to post his scrum too, Tony was early triggered and can't take criticism true or not.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Something isn’t right with this guy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TK admitted that he made Adam Page champion because he owed it to him. That is a mistake to say in the press conference.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> I was going to post his scrum too, Tony was early triggered and can't take criticism true or not.


He's on every upper imaginable. Holy fuck. 

The biggest mark in the business and he's booking every match on the second biggest wrestling promotion. The DUB folks, drink it in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531151518220550146
> 🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽


Jesus he snorted a shit ton of cocaine before this didn't he? Dude looks and sounds insane, cussing, bug eyed, acting like Punk and MJF was the best thing ever on television, saying he won the Friday Night Wars? i was unaware there was a Friday Night War but ok....And Punk vs Matt Sydal definitely didn't win any fucking war dumbass.

This guy is an embarrassment to pro wrestling, and its an embarrassment he's running the 2nd biggest wrestling promotion in the world, could you imagine Vince going on a media scrum and saying god damn it, and fuck, and being like "Yeah Seth Rollins and Cody was the best god damn feud on tv of any fucking show god damn it!".

This mark nutjob should be criticized from every possible angle for the way he acted, that was unprofessional as fuck, dude was clearly on drugs and he should be called out for it. Sponsors and TNT whoever should be demanding this idiot apologize for his behavior, do they wanna be associated with this insane mark whos coked out of his head half the time and cussing at a media scrum?


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

No wonder MJF wants to go. His boss is out there saying he was part of the biggest box-office in the history of AEW but he is getting paid pennies and all the credit goes to CM Punk.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

All the criticism is getting to Tony. And when you think about it AEW is still in the baby stages of its life cycle. If this keeps going and he's still in charge of virtually everything I think he's gonna crack in 3 to 5 years. I don't think his mental state will be good


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Upstart474 said:


> I was going to post his scrum too, Tony was early triggered and can't take criticism true or not.


Fr. He's the kind of guy who'd get triggered if you say you dont like the color of his shirt 😂


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Is Tony on pure grade A Coke? punk even had a wtf look, when Tony spoke, man he comes off as a petty mark, friday night wars? Matt sydal and Punk won it? All bugged eyed, and cussing up a storm at a press conference to represent your company as owner? Unprofessional, petty, seems coked out. How do the boys respect him? Unless they see him for a mark who money is to be taken?



The Legit Lioness said:


> *Vince ALWAYS gets the last laugh 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531020708570009600
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744*


Vince is just trolling now, he doesnt take Cocaine Tony seriously.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

45banshee said:


> All the criticism is getting to Tony. And when you think about it AEW is still in the baby stages of its life cycle. If this keeps going and he's still in charge of virtually everything I think he's gonna crack in 3 to 5 years. I don't think his mental state will be good


I mean this has always been Tony's behavior. Anyone who knew about him before AEW knows this is how he gets at the smallest bit of criticism. His history with Fulham (a yoyo soccer league basically, which means they are relegated every other year to the minor leagues), and his choices for the Jacksonville Jaguars (one of the worst modern day NFL teams), and he got really offended whenever people criticized him there.

With AEW its even worse though since as it stands, it almost certainly isn't making money right now. Or rather, it's not operating in the green. Tony constantly signing new talent (without releasing older ones or people who aren't up to par), two mobile games which have cratered, losing advertisers over the pizza cutter spot, ratings stagnating, Warner Media looking at cutting significant costs (which means at best if AEW gets a new deal, it'll be for the same amount of money as the current one), and their big AEW game they've spent almost two years on at this point looking like complete shit and Tony having sunk (his words, not mine) over $20m+ into it, meaning there's no chance he recoups his cost.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I think his dad is more involved as the main owner of the Jags, but, what a piece of shit team. Still not as embarrassing as my team’s owner, Jerry Jones, who can eat a bag of dicks.

Anyway, when you’re in a business where people are going to judge what you do and how you do it, you have to have thick skin. I get that Tony’s passionate, but, yikes.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Reil said:


> I mean this has always been Tony's behavior. Anyone who knew about him before AEW knows this is how he gets at the smallest bit of criticism. His history with Fulham (a yoyo soccer league basically, which means they are relegated every other year to the minor leagues), and his choices for the Jacksonville Jaguars (one of the worst modern day NFL teams), and he got really offended whenever people criticized him there.
> 
> With AEW its even worse though since as it stands, it almost certainly isn't making money right now. Or rather, it's not operating in the green. Tony constantly signing new talent (without releasing older ones or people who aren't up to par), two mobile games which have cratered, losing advertisers over the pizza cutter spot, ratings stagnating, Warner Media looking at cutting significant costs (which means at best if AEW gets a new deal, it'll be for the same amount of money as the current one), and their big AEW game they've spent almost two years on at this point looking like complete shit and Tony having sunk (his words, not mine) over $20m+ into it, meaning there's no chance he recoups his cost.


Do we have an actual data or report on if aew is making any money or not? Its probably not since he wastes so much but I'm intrested to see if someone has any links


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

45banshee said:


> All the criticism is getting to Tony. And when you think about it AEW is still in the baby stages of its life cycle. If this keeps going and he's still in charge of virtually everything I think he's gonna crack in 3 to 5 years. I don't think his mental state will be good


This will be the true death of AEW.

Look at Dixie Carter and Herb Abrams

Look at them when they get into wrestling and then after being in it for years. This business is not good for your health.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

GarpTheFist said:


> Do we have an actual data or report on if aew is making any money or not? Its probably not since he wastes so much but I'm intrested to see if someone has any links


It's mainly speculation, but it's not hard to believe that a lot of the top level talent is making well over seven figures a year. Zero doubt in my mind that Punk, The Young Bucks, The Hardy Boys, Jericho, Omega, etc are definitely making well over that. And AEW's current TV deal isn't worth all that much. Dave and The Wrap mentioned that its apparently $175m for four years, which sounds like a lot, but Warner is no longer covering production, so its closer to $76m (for four years) for the company.

Do keep in mind however that deal was signed well before Warner went into cost cutting mode, and before they (AEW) drove off some advertisers with that dumbass pizza cutter spot. Combine that with ratings stagnating (and Rampage hemorrhaging viewers at a very quick pace), and Warner has pretty much zero incentive to offer more than what they are currently offering. Same goes for any other network. And there aren't many other networks which would have the taste for wrestling.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I will say, last night was what I’d envision Herb Abrams would’ve been like if he were a billionaire.

TK was hopped up on the good shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think Tony Khan was pissy about putting on an awful PPV. Bischoff has never tilted him that hard.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Vince ALWAYS gets the last laugh 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531020708570009600
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744*


how is that the last laugh?

its barely a giggle

phone me when vince bodies Khan for cancelling a stadium - until then….


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan effectively admits AEW Dark is meaningless:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533154772026392576*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan effectively admits AEW Dark is meaningless:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533154772026392576*


This makes no sense. If Moxley has been more active in tag matches shouldn't he have to work himself up the singles rankings to get a title shot?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This makes no sense. If Moxley has been more active in tag matches shouldn't he have to work himself up the singles rankings to get a title shot?


*We're conveniently supposed to forget about tag team rankings.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an insecure fucking mark.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm holding my tongue till it happens, but if he seriously books Jeff Hardy to jump off another ladder, Imma snap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I highly doubt Khan books anyone to do anything in matches 99% of the time, except win/lose. I imagine wrestlers just decide what they’re going to do in matches and maybe give Tony some kind of rundown, if anything.

That tweet is hilarious though going over Mox/Riley. I mean, I don’t even disagree with the specific assessment (wouldn’t say I “loved” the match) but it’s just hilarious seeing the owner of the promotion posting that like he’s on a message board trying to review a match so others understand how “great” it is. Tony does reek of desperation.

Then again it (likely unintentionally) plays more into the MJF story with MJF saying Tony should be on the other side of the barricade with the fans, and calling him a fucking mark.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

He's the one that hotshotted them into a ladder match in the first place. He can say "Jeff take it easy." Dude's just playing with human action figures at this point.

Again, will hold my tongue till it actually happens, but I'm expecting something stupid.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 124656
> 
> What an insecure fucking mark.


Lovely seeing how giggidy the little one is seeing a match between two ex WWE guys. If only he shared the same excitement with MJF's matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540344936268283906


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan throws Jeff Hardy under the bus:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540402743956779008
What he said isn't wrong, but the framing is awful. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540344936268283906


what did you spend post 40k on?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan throws Jeff Hardy under the bus:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540402743956779008
> What he said isn't wrong, but the framing is awful. *


With how much help he had in the past and chances... I think the wording was fine as a "final warning." He's gotta get clean if he wants a job, Mox did and so can he.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Adapting said:


> With how much help he had in the past and chances... I think the wording was fine as a "final warning." He's gotta get clean if he wants a job, Mox did and so can he.


*His delivery is trash and he needs an experienced PR representative. I understand you need to send a message in this situation, but effectively saying "Moxley's a great guy and Jeff is a helpless POS on his last chance" isn't the way to do it. He could have emphasized the seriousness of the situation without acknowledging the comparisons between the two and verbally burying Jeff.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540344936268283906


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531151518220550146
> 🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽


People mad WWE tries to take the wrestling out of 'professional wrestling', meanwhile TK took the professional out of 'professional wrestling'


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

🤦🏽

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541342346062831616


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> 🤦🏽
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541342346062831616


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tony cracks me up. He’s such a character, I love it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony is one weird ass specimen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Tony cracks me up. He’s such a character, I love it.


he’s out here living his best life, doing drugs and booking banger wrestling

thank you Tony! Long may he simp wrestling xD


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony: I love you man.

Claudio: Make sure the check clears.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s out here living his best life, doing drugs and booking banger wrestling
> 
> thank you Tony! Long may he simp wrestling xD


Exactly. At the end of the day, dude is running a 3 year old wrestling company, that survived a pandemic and just ran a sold out cross promotion PPV with New Japan that by early numbers are showing it was incredibly successful.

The crazy rich fucker is living a pretty sweet life.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Exactly. At the end of the day, dude is running a 3 year old wrestling company, that survived a pandemic and just ran a sold out cross promotion PPV with New Japan that by early numbers are showing it was incredibly successful.
> 
> The crazy rich fucker is living a pretty sweet life.


i can’t wait for the Hugs at the media scrum when Sasha or Alexa signs

this board will burn down


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i can’t wait for the Hugs at the media scrum when Sasha or Alexa signs
> 
> this board will burn down


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541286883187105792
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i can’t wait for the Hugs at the media scrum when Sasha or Alexa signs
> 
> this board will burn down


*Like I told you on Twitter, THERE WILL BE NO AWKWARD HUGGING OF SASHA!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541428545620156416*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Like I told you on Twitter, THERE WILL BE NO AWKWARD HUGGING OF SASHA!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541428545620156416*


maybe little cheek kisses    

if we’re lucky, they find true love


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

If TK and Sasha Eskimo kiss, id lose my shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

he’s a hugger bois - but we know why, good guy TK cares 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541402179650461696


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s out here living his best life, doing drugs and booking banger wrestling
> 
> thank you Tony! Long may he simp wrestling xD


Tony doing mounds of cocaine and acting weird go together. Makes sense! 

Here's Tony before and after each show.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Holy shit... I am glad that he put his daddy's money out for AEW and this show 

But he was so stoned that it is really a disgrace for a big company having him at the top.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It gets worse...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DUD said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> View attachment 126326


The man is insane. Gotta love it!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Tony was in his feelings last night huh?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> It gets worse...
> 
> View attachment 126326


it gets worse after that. Okada pries him loose and then gives him a
big olde hug back

hugs all around!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

He is not right. Maybe he should go with Jeff Into s s rehab...

We are talking about a head of a company here. 

Elon Musk looks clean compared to this


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it gets worse after that. Okada pries him loose and then gives him a
> big olde hug back
> 
> hugs all around!


Better storyline if Okada had bribed him loose and given the billionaire a wedgie at his own press conference.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Madman Tony reacting as bad as I'd react if I ever saw Bray Wyatt in person.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Madman Tony reacting as bad as I'd react if I ever saw Bray Wyatt in person.


*Jojo would put her little feet up your ass! *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jojo would put her little feet up your ass! *


First I'll pin Bray like this:










Then JoJo will react like this:









Randy Orton's wife Kim Marie is upset with Alexa Bliss


WWE Fastlane 2021 went completely opposite for Randy Orton than what he would have wanted.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it gets worse after that. Okada pries him loose and then gives him a
> big olde hug back
> 
> hugs all around!


"PLEASE DONT LEAVE!! AlL MY TOP STARS ARE GETTING INJURED!"


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541286883187105792
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂












Claudio was like WTF? He embraced him like a fat girl does with boy bands. Like he wanted to catch a feel. Creepy as fuck.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems like Forbidden Door was a financial success too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541842643474423816
TK hugs for everybody!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Seems like Forbidden Door was a financial success too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541842643474423816
> TK hugs for everybody!


"Just trust me bro"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> "Just trust me bro"


the CEO?


normally - and why not?

4m or 3m would not be bad either

if you lie about 5m, might as well make it 10m like All Out


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the CEO?
> 
> 
> normally - and why not?


"ThE fRiDaY nIgHt WaR"

Numbers lie and liars use numbers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> "ThE fRiDaY nIgHt WaR"
> 
> Numbers lie and liars use numbers.


lol - you have to listen to what he said mate

he said for the half hour they went head to head - and only that half hour could be seen as a war

that half hour they won the demo

which is 100% true and factual - they did


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - you have to listen to what he said mate
> 
> he said for the half hour they went head to head - and only that half hour could be seen as a war
> 
> ...


There is more holes in that logic than there is in a block of Swiss Cheese.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> There is more holes in that logic than there is in a block of Swiss Cheese.


how so?

for the 30 min they overlapped - ie> went head to head - Rampage won the key demo

it is a factually correct statement


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Huge success for Tony with the runaway success of Foridden Door.

Considering it was a new concept with lots of stars out it really overperformed.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541504197299884032


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

After Blood and Guts we are going to have a street fight for the TNT title. I love hardcore matches but I feel like Tony has definitely overbooked them lately. Hardcore matches and blading are happening way too often. It doesn't feel special at all because its just another thing. Tony should tone down those type of matches/blading.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it gets worse after that. Okada pries him loose and then gives him a
> big olde hug back
> 
> hugs all around!


While talking about how he much he loves Manchester City 

Actually watching the interaction, Tony is certainly a one off, but not nearly as awkward as the picture implies. Also made sure to thank Chris Charlton for translating and gave him a handshake.

Dude is living his best wrestling life and we get to see it unfold in spectacular fashion!

LETS FUCKING GO!!!

* insert gif of Tony pounding on a table next to a wide-eyed CM Punk *



DUD said:


> There is more holes in that logic than there is in a block of Swiss Cheese.


Hey it was good enough for WWE's lawyer Jerry McDevitt to use in a COURT OF LAW IN CALIFORNIA!!! 

(hey found it while catching up on the thread! )


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like how people say "Tony is living his best live and is super successful!" when the bloke likely loses a huge amount of money weekly and is clearly so stressed that he needs to take some kind of drug.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how people say "Tony is living his best live and is super successful!" when the bloke likely loses a huge amount of money weekly and is clearly so stressed that he needs to take some kind of drug.


*Yeah, Claudio ain't paying for his contract with 1 day of t-shirt and ice cream bar sales.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK bodies cheeseboard bro

another bot in the mud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543813450220146689


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Is tony just constantly on twitter going through the aew hashtag so he can reply to anyone who says anything negative about aew? He must be such a busy man, how does he get the time? Do his days have extra hours or something


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GarpTheFist said:


> Is tony just constantly on twitter going through the aew hashtag so he can reply to anyone who says anything negative about aew? He must be such a busy man, how does he get the time? Do his days have extra hours or something


when you own your own plane and then get chauffeured everywhere by car otherwise its easier to communicate and work while on the road


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK bodies cheeseboard bro
> 
> another bot in the mud
> 
> ...


I find it uncomfortable seeing Vince McMahon sitting close to his daughter like that. She looks stuck there with no room to move.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Shaz Cena said:


> I find it uncomfortable seeing Vince McMahon sitting close to his daughter like that. She looks stuck there with no room to move.


Her leg is ripped!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shaz Cena said:


> I find it uncomfortable seeing Vince McMahon sitting close to his daughter like that. She looks stuck there with no room to move.


Stephanie had to cross her legs from being in-between so much masculinity. 😉


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice article where Rocky discussed Forbidden Door and working with TK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553350706395959296


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Guess this one didn't deserve a thread from the shock jock posters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557696632086577154


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread was created on Hitler's birthday. Make of this what you will.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guess this one didn't deserve a thread from the shock jock posters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557696632086577154


The comments underneath that tweet are so bad. Tony is being completely complimentary of WWE and all the morons can tweet is "You think you're competition, herpa derp."

From my understanding, WWE under HHH has been closer to black and gold NXT. Which has got to be interesting for the longer matches don't draw ratings crowd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> The comments underneath that tweet are so bad. Tony is being completely complimentary of WWE and all the morons can tweet is "You think you're competition, herpa derp."
> 
> From my understanding, WWE under HHH has been closer to black and gold NXT. Which has got to be interesting for the longer matches don't draw ratings crowd.


yeah, i saw

i guess some of them post here too xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> From my understanding, WWE under HHH has been closer to black and gold NXT. Which has got to be interesting for the longer matches don't draw ratings crowd.


*They still don't. Triple H literally said this himself on Logan Paul's podcast. RAW lost 300k + viewers week to week. Casuals are tuning in for shocking content, potential returns, and storylines- not the wrestling. The long matches are for people like you.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They still don't. Triple H literally said this himself on Logan Paul's podcast. RAW lost 300k + viewers week to week. Casuals are tuning in for shocking content, potential returns, and storylines- not the wrestling. The long matches are for people like you.*


do you not watch Stardom for the matches?

that is literally how they tell you the story


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you not watch Stardom for the matches?
> 
> that is literally how they tell you the story


*No, it isn't. Rossy Ogawa tells all the women that they have to be popular before people care about their wrestling, which is why they do so much to promote themselves on social media, have press conferences, and post match speeches. You wouldn't know that because you don't watch the product and have no idea what you're talking about.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, it isn't. Rossy Ogawa tells all the women that they have to be popular before people care about their wrestling, which is why they do so much to promote themselves on social media, have press conferences, and post match speeches. You wouldn't know that because you don't watch the product and have no idea what you're talking about.*


fuck you are pissy - i asked you a question i wasn’t making a statement

Fuuucking helll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck you are pissy - i asked you a question i wasn’t making a statement
> 
> Fuuucking helll


*No, you tried to tell me how stories were told on a product that you don't watch. If it was a genuine question, it should have stopped at the question mark.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They still don't. Triple H literally said this himself on Logan Paul's podcast. RAW lost 300k + viewers week to week. Casuals are tuning in for shocking content, potential returns, and storylines, not the wrestling. The long matches are for people like you.*


Just to be clear, I prefer both to work harmoniously. A good story leading up to a killer match tops everything. That is why I loved MJF vs Punk. I just have a higher tolerance for no selling, kick outs and longer matches. If the story built up those matches is good then all the better. Some guys just tell their best stories in the ring and don't need a bunch of video packages.

With that all said, I have no doubt WWE will roll on with roughly the same ratings with the new regime, as they did under Vince.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, you tried to tell me how stories were told on a product that you don't watch. If it was a genuine question, it should have stopped at the question mark.*


fucking hell

and i still don’t know the answer to my question


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Just to be clear, I prefer both to work harmoniously. A good story leading up to a killer match tops everything. That is why I loved MJF vs Punk. I just have a higher tolerance for no selling, kick outs and longer matches. If the story built up those matches is good then all the better. Some guys just tell their best stories in the ring and don't need a bunch of video packages.
> 
> With that all said, I have no doubt WWE will roll on with roughly the same ratings with the new regime, as they did under Vince.


*That's perfectly fine then. It just looked based on your post that you thought long matches were THE draw. Some people think I hate wrestling because I prefer the theatrics of wrestling, and that just isn't true. I hate POINTLESS wrestling with no story. I have no problem appreciating a great match.*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guess this one didn't deserve a thread from the shock jock posters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557696632086577154


Explains a lot of the issues with AEW going on. Tony is wasting all his time drunk watching 8 hours of WWE a week instead of focusing on his own brand.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Any of the naysayers gonna nut up and congratulate TK on Fulham’s great performances?

maybe the epileptic ferret does know a thing or two about marathons and sprints


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guess this one didn't deserve a thread from the shock jock posters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557696632086577154


This proves WWE is better and always will be. Thank you Tony Khan for waving the white flag.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Explains a lot of the issues with AEW going on. Tony is wasting all his time drunk watching 8 hours of WWE a week instead of focusing on his own brand.


Can't blame him he is helping there ratings. His show occasionally mentions it so others take note of WWE. Tony Khan is a promoter of AEW and WWE.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Any of the naysayers gonna nut up and congratulate TK on Fulham’s great performances?
> 
> maybe the epileptic ferret does know a thing or two about marathons and sprints


We're five games in to a thirty eight game season so let's not talk about marathons and sprints.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> We're five games in to a thirty eight game season so let's not talk about marathons and sprints.


and last time they were 0-5, no?

not doing too bad now / trading window seems to have been handled well - 6th on table

THANKS TK!

ps> yes, i am only shitposting if that wasn’t clear


----------

